# H-M on January 17, 2011, 10:36:28 AM



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: H-M on September 12, 2011 at 06:30:56*

[h=1][/h]A small, friendly HSM community for machinists of ALL levels and ALL machines.

Welcome, *Guest*. Please login or register.
                           1 Hour                         1 Day                         1 Week                         1 Month                         Forever                      
Login with username, password and session length

  [h=2]News:[/h]*New members welcome! Please tell your friends about our site!*










Home

About us

Forum Help

Contact Admin

Login

Register










www.Hobby-Machinist.Com


[h=3]Welcome Center (Member Introductions & Site Issues)[/h]
 WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions)Please read our rules here, introduce yourself, tell us who you are and what your machining interests are.
Moderators: Hidden, Hidden
4133 Posts 
741 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Introduction from Bo...
on *Today* at 12:35:32 AM
SITE ANNOUNCEMENTS - (Site-Related Issues & Suggestions)Read the latest news and make suggestions on how we can improve this site.
Moderator: Hidden
639 Posts 
79 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: The Photo Gallery!
on *Today* at 01:09:27 AM
 [h=3]General Discussions (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques)[/h]
 GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques)A section for all issues that generally have to do with hobby machining - shop configuration, equipment setup in general, technigues for hobby work, etc.
Moderators: Hidden, Hidden
10780 Posts 
1039 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: A brass shoulder pla...
on *Today* at 12:49:40 AM
*Child Boards*: METROLOGY  [h=3]Machining & Metalworking Projects - (Show Off Your Designs & Projects)[/h]
 MACHINING & METALWORKING PROJECTS - (Show off your designs and projects)This is the place to show us your odd machining and metalworking projects. Photos are encouraged!
Moderator: Hidden
379 Posts 
56 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Classic 64 Chysler 3...
on *Today* at 01:22:59 AM
*Child Boards*: STATIONARY & SMALL ENGINES , MACHINE TOOLING , HOROLOGY , FIREARMS AND ACCESSORIES , MOTORCYCLE PARTS & ACCESSORIES, LIVE STEAM , CLASSIC CARS & HOTRODS, MODEL AIRPLANES & ROCKETS , REMOTE CONTROL CARS, TRUCKS & BOATS, "OTHER"HOBBIES  [h=3]Electrical, Transformer & Phase Conversion- (Electrical Setup, Powering Machines, Phase Conversion)[/h]
 ELECTRICAL, TRANSFORMER, PHASE CONVERSION - (Electrical setup issues, powering machines, converting phases, etc.)A place to discuss electrical setup issues facing the hobby machinist. Circuits, adding power, converting single to three phase, VFD's, stickies for circuits.
Moderators: Hidden, Hidden
584 Posts 
69 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: What VFD has the BES...
on September 10, 2011, 05:29:47 PM
 [h=3]Machinery (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines)[/h]
 ALL MACHINERY (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines)This is the place for owners of Clausing, South Bend, Hardinge, Logan, Monarch, Sheldon, Colchester, Atlas, Emco, Myford, Hormier, Grizzly, Enco, Sieg, Harbor Freight, Einhell, Micromark, 7x10, 7x12, 8x14, 12x36, and 'New South Bend' brands of USA, European, and Asian import lathes to share information and show off their machines.
Moderators: Hidden, Hidden
3951 Posts 
516 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Replacement Compound...
on *Yesterday* at 10:54:44 PM
 [h=3]Tools, Welding, Gunsmithing, Live Steam & Books[/h]
 TOOLS OF THE TRADE - (Store-bought tools & shop-made tooling)What tools are required in a home shop? What brands are best to buy? Where do you buy your tools? What tools have you made to help you do things in your shop?
Moderator: Hidden
832 Posts 
116 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Has anyone made a du...
on *Yesterday* at 11:52:44 PM
WELDING & CASTING - (Mig, Tig, sand-casting, molding, etc.)Share ideas and discuss welding techniques and making castings in the home shop in this section.
Moderator: Hidden
295 Posts 
36 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in High Frequency arc Stabi...
on *Yesterday* at 09:29:31 PM
GUNSMITHING - (Chambering, barrell turning & drilling, polishing, etc.)Tips, techniques, and projects using metalworking and machining tools and equipment for gunsmithing.
Moderators: Hidden, Hidden
185 Posts 
29 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Anniversary Present
on September 10, 2011, 08:54:01 PM
LIVE STEAM & RIDING SCALE RAILROADING - (Building & operation of steam devices, etc.)This is a NEW Live Steam & Riding Scale Railroading forum. It is dedicated to discussions of the building and operation of steam devices, riding scale railroading, and related subjects.
23 Posts 
3 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Be very careful what...
on August 22, 2011, 07:26:53 AM
BOOKS, TAPES & DVDs - (Sources for learning machining)Read a good book or seen a tape or DVD on machining, how to operate a lathe, milling machine or other home shop topic that you want to recommend? Do it here.
Moderator: Hidden
60 Posts 
24 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Steel Services Reference...
on *Yesterday* at 10:14:38 PM
 [h=3]The Break Room (For Off-Topic Discussions)[/h]
 THE "BREAK ROOM" (For Off-Topic Discussions)This is the place for all off-off-topic discussions- please, NO POLITICS, and please be gentle!
18 Posts 
2 Topics
*Last post* by Hidden
in Re: Gentle
on *Yesterday* at 05:02:04 PM
 







 No New Posts

 Redirect Board

[h=3]www.Hobby-Machinist.Com - Info Center[/h]
[h=4] Recent Posts[/h]
*Re: Classic 64 Chysler 300K Ragtop* by Hidden (CLASSIC CARS & HOTRODS)*Today* at 01:22:59 AM*Re: The Photo Gallery!* by Hidden (SITE ANNOUNCEMENTS - (Site-Related Issues & Suggestions))*Today* at 01:09:27 AM*Re: A brass shoulder plane I made* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Today* at 12:49:40 AM*Re: Introduction from Bob* by Hidden (WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions))*Today* at 12:35:32 AM*Re: New member from Fox Lake, Illinois* by Hidden (WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions))*Today* at 12:27:01 AM*Re: QCTP Toolholder Holder* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Today* at 12:18:31 AM*Re: Has anyone made a dual axis tramming tool?* by Hidden (TOOLS OF THE TRADE - (Store-bought tools & shop-made tooling))*Yesterday* at 11:52:44 PM*Re: New member from Fox Lake, Illinois* by Hidden (WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions))*Yesterday* at 11:28:02 PM*Re: New member from Fox Lake, Illinois* by Hidden (WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions))*Yesterday* at 11:27:11 PM*Ford Model T steering box repair* by Hidden (CLASSIC CARS & HOTRODS)*Yesterday* at 11:19:10 PM*Re: Replacement Compound slide for Atlas 10" lathe* by Hidden (ALL MACHINERY (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines))*Yesterday* at 10:54:44 PM*Re: Community Build Project Ideas.* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 10:43:41 PM*Re: Making a new cross slide clamp for my lathe* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 10:42:20 PM*Simple Oscillating Engine* by Hidden (MACHINING & METALWORKING PROJECTS - (Show off your designs and projects))*Yesterday* at 10:41:31 PM*Re: Has anyone made a dual axis tramming tool?* by Hidden (TOOLS OF THE TRADE - (Store-bought tools & shop-made tooling))*Yesterday* at 10:28:46 PM*Re: 1958 Bridgeport Series 1 J Rebuild* by Hidden (ALL MACHINERY (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines))*Yesterday* at 10:25:44 PM*Re: Community Build Project* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 10:25:15 PM*Steel Services Reference Book* by Hidden (BOOKS, TAPES & DVDs - (Sources for learning machining))*Yesterday* at 10:14:38 PM*Re: Cleaning Files* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 10:09:41 PM*Re: Enco 328-1310 Lathe-Mill-Drill 3in1 Multi-Machine* by Hidden (ALL MACHINERY (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines))*Yesterday* at 09:43:33 PM*Re: Community Build Project Ideas.* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 09:38:50 PM*Re: Machine Tool Paint* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 09:34:51 PM*Re: Has anyone made a dual axis tramming tool?* by Hidden (TOOLS OF THE TRADE - (Store-bought tools & shop-made tooling))*Yesterday* at 09:33:17 PM*High Frequency arc Stabilizer* by Hidden (WELDING & CASTING - (Mig, Tig, sand-casting, molding, etc.))*Yesterday* at 09:29:31 PM*Re: The Photo Gallery!* by Hidden (SITE ANNOUNCEMENTS - (Site-Related Issues & Suggestions))*Yesterday* at 09:27:11 PM*Re: Community Build Project Ideas.* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 09:14:28 PM*Re: Elmer Verburg Engine x2* by Hidden (STATIONARY & SMALL ENGINES )*Yesterday* at 09:11:29 PM*Re: Cleaning Files* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 09:04:59 PM*Re: Cleaning Files* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 08:58:47 PM*Re: Safety in the shop what the DO NOT'S !!!!* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 08:55:57 PM*Re: A brass shoulder plane I made* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 08:49:47 PM*Re: Boring head* by Hidden (MACHINING & METALWORKING PROJECTS - (Show off your designs and projects))*Yesterday* at 08:38:47 PM*Re: Cleaning Files* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 07:55:09 PM*Re: Intro from South Texas member!* by Hidden (WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions))*Yesterday* at 07:51:29 PM*Re: emco compact 8 hellp* by Hidden (ALL MACHINERY (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines))*Yesterday* at 07:32:43 PM*Intro from South Texas member!* by Hidden (WELCOME CENTER - (Welcomes & Member Introductions))*Yesterday* at 07:27:00 PM*Re: Cleaning Files* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 07:23:48 PM*Re: Has anyone made a dual axis tramming tool?* by Hidden (TOOLS OF THE TRADE - (Store-bought tools & shop-made tooling))*Yesterday* at 07:21:13 PM*Re: Replacement Compound slide for Atlas 10" lathe* by Hidden (ALL MACHINERY (Lathes, Milling Machines, Drill Presses, Grinders, Band Saws, Shapers & Other Machines))*Yesterday* at 07:19:21 PM*Re: Community Build Project Ideas.* by Hidden (GENERAL - (Questions & Answers, Tips & Techniques))*Yesterday* at 07:15:50 PM
[h=4] Forum Stats[/h]
24629 Posts in 3054 Topics by 637 Members. Latest Member: *Hidden*
Latest Post: *"Re: Classic 64 Chysler 3..."* ( *Today* at 01:22:59 AM )
View the most recent posts on the forum.
[h=4] Users Online[/h]
7 Guests, 2 Users (5 Spiders)
Users active in past 10 minutes:
Hidden, Hidden, Yahoo!, MSN, Google, Baidu, Alexa 
[Administrator]  [Global Moderator]
Most Online Today: *18*. Most Online Ever: 53 (September 06, 2011, 04:08:36 PM)
[h=4]Users Logged In Today[/h]
Total: *11*












SMF 2.0 | SMF © 2011, Simple Machines
Simple Audio Video Embedder

XHTML

RSS

WAP2


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: H-M on October 15, 2011 at 17:01:14*




​



Register

Help

 

 Remember Me?








Home
The Front Page
Documentation
News
Food
Travel
Video Games


Forum

Downloads

Blogs

What's New?


​



Advanced Search








Home
The Front Page




[*=left]If this is your first visit, be sure to check out the *FAQ* by clicking the link above. You may have to *register* before you can post: click the register link above to proceed. To start viewing messages, select the forum that you want to visit from the selection below.


[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Section Widget[/h]

 Documentation


 Food


 News


 Travel


 Video Games








[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Categories Widget (Show All)[/h]
Action (2)
America (2)
Article (4)
Asia and Pacific (3)
Barcelona (2)
Business and Economy (0)
China (2)
Chinese (0)
CMS (4)
Continental (1)
Europe (1)
Fighting (1)
Forums (1)
Fruits (2)
Global Warming (2)
Insert Images (2)
Japan (2)
Japanese (0)
Promote (1)
Seafood (1)
Seattle (1)
Shanghai (2)
Spain (2)
Sumo (1)
Sweets (1)
Tokyo (2)
Vietnam (1)
Weird and Strange (5)




[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Articles[/h]




[h=4]Under Construction- please visit the forum![/h]

Please visit the forum!... read more
Allthumbz 3 Hours Ago[h=4]Categories:[/h]Weird and Strange America Global Warming 






[h=1]THE FRONT PAGE[/h]
[h=3]Welcome to the new Hobby-Machinist.com site![/h]
by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-06-2009 01:00 AM
Categories:
CMS
Article


Welcome to our new site, running on VBulletin software. Here's a quick guide of the different areas of this page.

*1. Section Navigation Widget. *This widget allows you to go to different sections. The "plus icon" means that this section has sub-sections. Clicking on the "plus icon" will display the sub-sections.
...


*Read More 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*​

[h=3]Under Construction- please visit the forum![/h]
by Allthumbz
 Published on 10-15-2011 09:30 AM
Categories:
Weird and Strange
America
Global Warming




Please visit the forum! ...


*Read More 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*​







[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Forum Posts[/h]




Straight fluted reamers can also give a polygonal shape to the hole. That's my primary reason for using them. LH spiral RH cut I get the best finish and
[h=4]Which Reamers To Buy?[/h]Tony Wells 24 Minutes Ago 







Ditto on the Chucking Reamers. I have only one adj. and its a Cleveland. Hand reamers are just what they say they are, to be used by hand. Spiral Flutes
[h=4]Which Reamers To Buy?[/h]Bill Gruby 40 Minutes Ago 







I wondered where you were, Nelson. Thought maybe you'd drowned in attachments.
[h=4]Me and 34 others banned?[/h]Tony Wells 45 Minutes Ago 







99% of mine are LH spiral, RH cut chucking reamers, carbide tipped if the job justifies it.
[h=4]Which Reamers To Buy?[/h]Tony Wells 47 Minutes Ago 







Ken,

I have this tooling from latheinserts.com:http://www.latheinserts.com/product....&categoryId=82

Attached
[h=4]Carbide insert tooling in HSM situations[/h]mnmh 2 Hours Ago 







​
Contact Us
Home
Archive
Top
All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:01 PM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.7 
Copyright © 2011 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.


​


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: H-M on November 15, 2011 at 05:44:32*






Register
Help
 

 Remember Me?
​



Home
The Front Page
Machining Projects
Grinding
Restorations
Lathes
Milling Machines
Book & DVD Reviews

Forum
What's New?
​
Advanced Search







Home
The Front Page




[*=left]If this is your first visit, be sure to check out the *FAQ* by clicking the link above. You may have to *register* before you can post: click the register link above to proceed. To start viewing messages, select the forum that you want to visit from the selection below.


[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Section Widget[/h]

 Machining Projects


 Restorations


 Grinding


 Lathes


 Threading on the Lathe


 Milling Machines


 Book & DVD Reviews








[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Articles[/h]




[h=4]My new AR-15 "multi-tool"[/h]I'm working on building myself a new dedicated .22RF rifle. Since these special barrels extend into the receiver further... read more
Highpower 11-12-2011, 04:19 PM




[h=4]Super Totally Awesome Flycutter Bit Grind[/h]I was at work when I noticed one of the machinists flycutting a piece of aluminum on one of the Bridgeports. The surface... read more
jgedde 11-10-2011, 09:41 AM




[h=4]4-Cyl model steam engine running video[/h]



Here is a video of a Jan Gunnersson design model V4-cyl steam engine and boiler from a 1979... read more
Pauls77 11-10-2011, 09:08 AM





[h=4]Installing a DRO scale on front of table HM50/52 Grizzly 3616/3617[/h]Hi,


(I posted this a while back on another forum, but thought some guys here night get some ideas)... read more
Davo J 11-10-2011, 01:08 AM





[h=4]Re: Mill modification[/h]I wanted to put a power drawbar on the mill, but being a smaller Enco machine there is no provision for mounting one. Because... read more
Highpower 11-09-2011, 06:43 PM




[h=4]Re: Lathe cutting tools for plastics etc[/h]Ok dug around and found a cutter I had used on plastic. It needs a little work on a 2400 stone before cutting on plastic... read more
churchjw 11-09-2011, 04:08 PM




[h=4]Carbide insert tooling in HSM situations[/h]Starting this thread just to give folks an opportunity to ask questions, foist theories, and foment discussions related... read more
11-09-2011, 04:04 PM







[h=1]THE FRONT PAGE 

[/h]
[h=3]Welcome to the NEW [url]www.Hobby-Machinist Web Site![/URL][/h]
by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-08-2011 09:55 PM     Number of Views: 24 

*If you are tired of the drama, nastiness and elitism on other machinist sites, you have reached the right place!

*When we started this forum, it was with the intention of maintaining a place free of derogatory comments, flaming, personal attacks and elitism. We think people trying to learn don't need to be kicked in the backside. We also think that a hobby is no good as a stress-reliever, when it involves a lot of stress and humiliation in the learning process online. This is a friendly forum.

Unfriendly behavior will be responded to immediately by a member of the management team. If that is not enough to make the point, further action will be taken. We all have a bad day once in a while. We all lose our tempers and say or type something we shouldn't have. That's normal human nature! However, should that happen to be "just your style" there are several other home-machining forums that will suit you much better.

Beginner or expert, all posts and replies will be civil and without ridicule. It will be a forum where no member will be afraid to post or ask a question for fear of being abused. Good-natured bantering is acceptable, of course, but elitism and hostility are not. All machine owners are welcome, no matter where your machine was made. We sell no commercial advertising. We are not trying to sell you magazines and/or books, or anything else. We don't provide your private information to others. We don't have numerous cookies and/or tracking devices on this site that follow your trail over the internet.

*Tell your friends there to come HERE. They will be welcomed with OPEN ARMS.
*
Please click *HERE* to visit the forum!





[h=3]How to Read the Articles in this Section[/h]
by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-08-2011 09:32 PM

On the left is a navigation bar that contains various sections and sub-sections containing highlighted content from our forums in article format. These are "favorite" or "noteworthy" threads that are especially interesting or important. Simply click on the section or subsection to access the articles. In the alternative, you may select from one of the "Recent Articles" listed in the navigation box below.

We are in the process of adding content to each section. Please browse in every section to view the articles currently available.

We are ALWAYS looking for new articles. Please contribute, and you will see your article featured on one of these pages.

Enjoy!

The Team at www.Hobby-Machinist.com












[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Forum Posts[/h]




Hi,
This guy had a 3616 for sale a while back, he might still have it.
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/...p?f=18&t=90413
[h=4]Re: Installing a DRO scale on front of table HM50/52 Grizzly 3616/3617[/h]Davo J 11-15-2011, 01:36 AM 







Well, I couldn't open them either. There are problems to sort out. I got an additional message:

There is no index.html or index.php in the
[h=4]Re: Please splain to me[/h]Tony Wells 11-15-2011, 01:34 AM







I haven't taken the table or apron off, I need to figure out a way to do so without crushing myself. 

I do plan on converting to CNC; I
[h=4]Re: Buying a used mill with a noisy head[/h]DMS 11-15-2011, 01:31 AM 







I have the diamond tool holder which is the same thing only costs me more. I love it in aluminum but in steel I find the edge to be to sharp and thin
[h=4]Re: Tangential Diamond Tool Holders[/h]Maglin 11-15-2011, 01:24 AM 







That is a very effective way of turning your spindle into a dividing head. I would start trying your hand and making some graduated dials. One of the
[h=4]Re: compact 8 deviding head[/h]Maglin 11-15-2011, 01:18 AM 







One of my past lifetimes I worked in a gunshop in Calgary and we had a stockmaker whose last name was MECH, he was an artist with a file and checkering
[h=4]Re: Handwork[/h]TOM REED 11-15-2011, 01:16 AM







I'm not sure what the first project will be, probably just a pile of chips. I have decided that I'm going to do a full clean up and paint. I ordered a
[h=4]Re: I know its a southbend but little else[/h]shawn 11-15-2011, 01:11 AM 












Contact Us 
Home 
Archive 
Top

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:44 AM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.7 
Copyright © 2011 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.​


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: H-M on November 15, 2011 at 05:44:32*






Register
Help
 

 Remember Me?
​



Home
The Front Page
Machining Projects
Grinding
Restorations
Lathes
Milling Machines
Book & DVD Reviews

Forum
What's New?


Advanced Search







Home
The Front Page




[*=left]If this is your first visit, be sure to check out the *FAQ* by clicking the link above. You may have to *register* before you can post: click the register link above to proceed. To start viewing messages, select the forum that you want to visit from the selection below.


*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Section Widget*



Machining Projects


Restorations


Grinding


Lathes


Threading on the Lathe


Milling Machines


Book & DVD Reviews





*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Articles*






*My new AR-15 "multi-tool"*

I'm working on building myself a new dedicated .22RF rifle. Since these special barrels extend into the receiver further... read more
Highpower 11-12-2011, 04:19 PM




*Super Totally Awesome Flycutter Bit Grind*

I was at work when I noticed one of the machinists flycutting a piece of aluminum on one of the Bridgeports. The surface... read more
jgedde 11-10-2011, 09:41 AM




*4-Cyl model steam engine running video*





Here is a video of a Jan Gunnersson design model V4-cyl steam engine and boiler from a 1979... read more
Pauls77 11-10-2011, 09:08 AM





*Installing a DRO scale on front of table HM50/52 Grizzly 3616/3617*

Hi,


(I posted this a while back on another forum, but thought some guys here night get some ideas)... read more
Davo J 11-10-2011, 01:08 AM





*Re: Mill modification*

I wanted to put a power drawbar on the mill, but being a smaller Enco machine there is no provision for mounting one. Because... read more
Highpower 11-09-2011, 06:43 PM




*Re: Lathe cutting tools for plastics etc*

Ok dug around and found a cutter I had used on plastic. It needs a little work on a 2400 stone before cutting on plastic... read more
churchjw 11-09-2011, 04:08 PM




*Carbide insert tooling in HSM situations*

Starting this thread just to give folks an opportunity to ask questions, foist theories, and foment discussions related... read more
11-09-2011, 04:04 PM





*THE FRONT PAGE 

*


*Welcome to the NEW [url]www.Hobby-Machinist Web Site![/URL]*


by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-08-2011 09:55 PM     Number of Views: 24 

*If you are tired of the drama, nastiness and elitism on other machinist sites, you have reached the right place!

*When we started this forum, it was with the intention of maintaining a place free of derogatory comments, flaming, personal attacks and elitism. We think people trying to learn don't need to be kicked in the backside. We also think that a hobby is no good as a stress-reliever, when it involves a lot of stress and humiliation in the learning process online. This is a friendly forum.

Unfriendly behavior will be responded to immediately by a member of the management team. If that is not enough to make the point, further action will be taken. We all have a bad day once in a while. We all lose our tempers and say or type something we shouldn't have. That's normal human nature! However, should that happen to be "just your style" there are several other home-machining forums that will suit you much better.

Beginner or expert, all posts and replies will be civil and without ridicule. It will be a forum where no member will be afraid to post or ask a question for fear of being abused. Good-natured bantering is acceptable, of course, but elitism and hostility are not. All machine owners are welcome, no matter where your machine was made. We sell no commercial advertising. We are not trying to sell you magazines and/or books, or anything else. We don't provide your private information to others. We don't have numerous cookies and/or tracking devices on this site that follow your trail over the internet.

*Tell your friends there to come HERE. They will be welcomed with OPEN ARMS.
*
Please click *HERE* to visit the forum!





*How to Read the Articles in this Section*


by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-08-2011 09:32 PM

On the left is a navigation bar that contains various sections and sub-sections containing highlighted content from our forums in article format. These are "favorite" or "noteworthy" threads that are especially interesting or important. Simply click on the section or subsection to access the articles. In the alternative, you may select from one of the "Recent Articles" listed in the navigation box below.

We are in the process of adding content to each section. Please browse in every section to view the articles currently available.

We are ALWAYS looking for new articles. Please contribute, and you will see your article featured on one of these pages.

Enjoy!

The Team at www.Hobby-Machinist.com










*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Forum Posts*






Hi,
This guy had a 3616 for sale a while back, he might still have it.
http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/...p?f=18&t=90413
*Re: Installing a DRO scale on front of table HM50/52 Grizzly 3616/3617*

Davo J 11-15-2011, 01:36 AM 







Well, I couldn't open them either. There are problems to sort out. I got an additional message:

There is no index.html or index.php in the
*Re: Please splain to me*

Tony Wells 11-15-2011, 01:34 AM







I haven't taken the table or apron off, I need to figure out a way to do so without crushing myself. 

I do plan on converting to CNC; I
*Re: Buying a used mill with a noisy head*

DMS 11-15-2011, 01:31 AM 







I have the diamond tool holder which is the same thing only costs me more. I love it in aluminum but in steel I find the edge to be to sharp and thin
*Re: Tangential Diamond Tool Holders*

Maglin 11-15-2011, 01:24 AM 







That is a very effective way of turning your spindle into a dividing head. I would start trying your hand and making some graduated dials. One of the
*Re: compact 8 deviding head*

Maglin 11-15-2011, 01:18 AM 







One of my past lifetimes I worked in a gunshop in Calgary and we had a stockmaker whose last name was MECH, he was an artist with a file and checkering
*Re: Handwork*

TOM REED 11-15-2011, 01:16 AM







I'm not sure what the first project will be, probably just a pile of chips. I have decided that I'm going to do a full clean up and paint. I ordered a
*Re: I know its a southbend but little else*

shawn 11-15-2011, 01:11 AM 










Contact Us
Home
Archive
Top

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 01:44 AM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.7 
Copyright © 2011 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.​


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: H-M on December*






Register
Help
 

 Remember Me?
​



Home
The Front Page
Machining Projects
Grinding
Restorations
Lathes
Milling Machines
Book & DVD Reviews

Forum
Downloads
What's New?
Calendar
FAQ
Albums
Groups
​
Advanced Search







Home
The Front Page




[*=left]If this is your first visit, be sure to check out the *FAQ* by clicking the link above. You may have to *register* before you can post: click the register link above to proceed. To start viewing messages, select the forum that you want to visit from the selection below. By registering, you will not only to able to post, but to access a lot of features reserved for members only!


[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Section Widget[/h]

 Machining Projects


 Restorations


 Grinding


 Lathes


 Threading on the Lathe


 Milling Machines


 Bandsaws


 Book & DVD Reviews








[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Articles[/h]




[h=4]Horizontal mill build[/h]Here's a few photos of the horizontal mill I'm building. I'm about half way through the build right now. I keep getting... read more
Gadget 11-25-2011, 11:21 AM





[h=4]Welcome to the Machining Projects Section![/h]
In this section, we will feature photo-articles of Machining Projects that have been posted in our forum.
... read more
Allthumbz 11-24-2011, 09:40 AM




[h=4]Drill chuck for BXA boring bar tool holder[/h]As promised , a little write up on the drill chuck .

Wanted to come up with a way to drill an angled hole in... read more
coal miner 11-21-2011, 08:11 PM





[h=4]1943 South Bend 10L Restoration[/h]I bought this 1943 Heavy 10L with 4 1/2 foot bed in May - it was sorely mistreated, with the operators not knowing what... read more
Pacer 11-18-2011, 09:02 PM




[h=4]running center- PT I[/h]HI all I have seen meny planse and drawings of home made running centers and as the one i got of the net is too big see... read more
krv3000 11-18-2011, 05:12 PM




[h=4]Re: running center- PT II[/h]i then ruft out a pece of stanles steel wich will hold the berings for the center i then silver solded that on to the MT2... read more
krv3000 11-18-2011, 05:09 PM







[h=1]THE FRONT PAGE 

[/h]
[h=3]Welcome to the NEW [url]www.Hobby-Machinist Web Site![/URL][/h]
by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-08-2011 09:55 PM     Number of Views: 122 

*If you are tired of the drama, nastiness and elitism on other machinist sites, you have reached the right place!

Hobby-Machinist.com is a friendly, non-commercial place where machinists of all experience levels, who own all makes and types of machines can come to exchange ideas and help one another. *When we started this forum, it was with the intention of maintaining a place free of derogatory comments, flaming, personal attacks and elitism. We think people trying to learn don't need to be kicked in the backside. We also think that a hobby is no good as a stress-reliever, when it involves a lot of stress and humiliation in the learning process online. This is a friendly forum.

Good-natured bantering is acceptable, of course, but elitism and hostility are not. We all have a bad day once in a while. We all lose our tempers and say or type something we shouldn't have. That's normal human nature! However, should that happen to be "just your style" there are several other home-machining forums that will suit you much better.

Beginner or expert, all posts and replies will be civil and without ridicule. No member need be afraid to post or ask a question for fear of being abused. All machine owners are welcome, no matter where your machine was made. We sell no commercial advertising. We are not trying to sell you magazines and/or books, or anything else. We don't provide your private information to others. We don't have numerous cookies and/or tracking devices on this site that follow your trail over the internet.

*Tell your friends there to come HERE. They will be welcomed with OPEN ARMS.
*
Please click *HERE* to visit the forum!





[h=3]How to Read the Articles in this Section[/h]
by Allthumbz
 Published on 11-08-2011 09:32 PM

On the left is a navigation bar that contains various sections and sub-sections containing highlighted content from our forums in article format. These are "favorite" or "noteworthy" threads that are especially interesting or important. Simply click on the section or subsection to access the articles. In the alternative, you may select from one of the "Recent Articles" listed in the navigation box below.

We are in the process of adding content to each section. Please browse in every section to view the articles currently available.

We are ALWAYS looking for new articles. Please contribute, and you will see your article featured on one of these pages.

Enjoy!

The Team at www.Hobby-Machinist.com












[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Recent Forum Posts[/h]




HI ron sorry for your loss thers nothing to be sorry for My condolences to you and the family have a happy Christmas
[h=4]Re: When life deals you lemons,[/h]krv3000 12-08-2011, 08:56 AM 







The new toys look great Willie, I tell ya you have way more patience waiting on those machines than i would have. I applaude you for that. I waited 2
[h=4]Re: Only a couple of days now![/h]rodburner 12-08-2011, 08:26 AM 







Lekker, Lekker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looks like you are going to have a lot of fun with those beauties!!!!!

Congratulations
[h=4]Re: Only a couple of days now![/h]lazylathe 12-08-2011, 07:44 AM 







when turning diameters of different metals how do you determine the speed, i know all metals are not the same some will cut easier then others so is there
[h=4]turning speeds[/h]irishwoodsman 12-08-2011, 07:01 AM 







Ed - 1/2" plate is expensive, which is why it tool me several years to get it (had to wait for a freebie). 

One thing I would say about
[h=4]Re: Welding Bench[/h]Mayhem 12-08-2011, 07:00 AM 







Here is a link to Norton Tech. This is a very good course for the beginner to grinding wheels.
http://www.nortonindustrial.com/nortontech.aspx
[h=4]ONLINE grinding wheel course[/h]turbinedoctor 12-08-2011, 05:59 AM 







Hi, I just estimated where the cut should be to get the right height without too much stick out. Then when it is in the tool post I just tighten the
[h=4]Re: Simple holder for HSS..[/h]John Hill 12-08-2011, 05:17 AM 












Contact Us 
Home 
Archive 
Top

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 09:03 AM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.1.7 
Copyright © 2011 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved. 
Extra Tabs by vBulletin Hispano​


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm lost nelson, what is the object of this thread?

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

FEBMARAPR

10

201220132014
1 captures10 Mar 13 - 10 Mar 13




CloseHelp








Register
Help
 

 Remember Me?


​




Home
Gallery
Forum
Site Rules
Help Using This Forum
New Posts
Today's Posts
Mark As Read
Private Messages
Calendar
Projects Of The Month
Contributions

Articles
Videos
Downloads
Members
Register
$ Contribute $
​
Advanced Search







Forum

​



[*=left]*Dear Guest - In order to be able to read and post, and to access "members only" features of this forum, you have to register. If you want to become part of our friendly home shop machinist community, click the register link and register right now. It only takes a minute. If this is your first visit, check out the FAQ by clicking the link above. Thank you!*
[h=1]The Hobby-Machinist.com - The Friendly Machinist Forum®[/h]Welcome to the The Hobby-Machinist.com - The Friendly Machinist Forum®.



*[h=2]The Friendly Machinist Forum® Introductions & WelcomesThreads / Posts ​Last Post

[/h]New members, introduce yourself below and be welcomed to the forum! You ARE welcome at Hobby-Machinist!

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]NEW MEMBER INTRODUCTIONS & WELCOMES[/h]
Introduce yourself HERE & be welcomed. You ARE welcome here at Hobby-Machinist!
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*







[*=right]Threads: 3,207
[*=right]Posts: 11,574
Registered Users



*[h=2]General Machining ForumsThreads / Posts ​Last Post

[/h]Discuss general machining issues, machine accessories, powering up your machines, CNC operation, scraping & restoration & metrology in the forums below.

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS[/h]
An open-discussion section for ALL issues that have to do with hobby machining.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*8ntsane*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*Bill Gruby*, 
*PurpLev*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 2,662
[*=right]Posts: 22,695
Mill collet question 


by Pmedic828

03-09-13, 11:38 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]MACHINE ACCESSORIES - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS[/h]
Ask about rotary tables, dividing heads, indexers, vises and the like in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*, 
*Bill Gruby*, 
*PurpLev*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 208
[*=right]Posts: 1,873
Set-Tru Chucks? 


by Halligan142

03-09-13, 10:14 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]ELECTRICAL ISSUES - POWERING YOUR MACHINES & SHOP (PHASE CONVERTERS, VFDS, ETC.)[/h]
This is our electrical section for discussions of power options for your machines & home shop.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*, 
*Bill Gruby*, 
*PurpLev*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 272
[*=right]Posts: 2,506
Phase convertors? 


by alabamaed36046

03-07-13, 01:08 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]CNC IN THE HOME SHOP[/h]
If you have or want CNC in your home shop, this is the forum for you!
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Steve Seebold*, 
*jumps4*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*Bill Gruby*, 
*PurpLev*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 87
[*=right]Posts: 2,104
Question on Tormach machines... 


by Chris Duncan

03-09-13, 11:40 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]MACHINE WAY SCRAPING AND RESTORATION[/h]
Learn methods of restoring a machine to new or better performance through precision scraping of ways in this forum!
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Richard King*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*Bill Gruby*, 
*PurpLev*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 42
[*=right]Posts: 383
SCRAPING A GIB 


by Richard King

03-09-13, 09:15 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]METROLOGY - MEASURE, SETUP & FIT[/h]
Metrology is the science of measurement. This forum is for discussions of using measuring tools, measuring projects, setting up work and machines.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Sandro*, 
*Ray C*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*Bill Gruby*, 
*PurpLev*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 84
[*=right]Posts: 968
outside micrometers 


by bedwards

03-09-13, 11:43 PM




*[h=2]Specific Manufacturer ForumsThreads / Posts ​Last Post

[/h]Discuss a particular manufacture of machine, show off restorations and maintenance procedures in the forums below. PHOTOS encouraged!

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]THE SOUTH BEND MACHINERY FORUM[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Southbend lathes, drill presses, mills, etc. in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
OldMachinist, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 348
[*=right]Posts: 3,360
SOUTH BEND REBUILD MANUAL 


by woodtickgreg

03-09-13, 11:06 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]ATLAS & CRAFTSMAN MACHINES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Atlas & Atlas-Clausing lathes, drill presses, mills, etc. in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*PurpLev*, 
*wa5cab*, 
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 154
[*=right]Posts: 1,647
Lathe Accessories Storage,... 


by weeble

03-09-13, 12:52 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]ASIAN IMPORT LATHES & MILLS[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Asian import machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*GaryK*, 
*darkzero*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 115
[*=right]Posts: 1,036
Driving the lead screw with a... 


by Dan

03-09-13, 11:19 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]VAN NORMAN & CINCINNATI HEAVY IRON[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Van Norman & Cincinnati heavy iron in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*franklynb*, 
*Cal Haines*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 50
[*=right]Posts: 452
VN #12 horizontal arbor... 


by Todd

03-09-13, 12:34 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]BRIDGEPORT & B'PORT CLONES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Bridgeport and B'port Clones in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*franklynb*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 75
[*=right]Posts: 716
how does the mill shift into... 


by LEEQ

03-09-13, 11:47 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]CLAUSING-COLCHESTER & LEBLOND[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Clausing and Leblond machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*PurpLev*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 65
[*=right]Posts: 790
Progress On My Carriage 


by Richard King

03-09-13, 11:13 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]GRIZZLY, HARBOR FREIGHT, CENTRAL MACHINERY & BUSY BEE[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Grizzly, Harbor Freight, Central Machinery & Busy Bee machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*darkzero*, 
*GaryK*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 117
[*=right]Posts: 885
DC controller for LatheMaster... 


by rogersud

03-09-13, 11:49 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]MONARCH & STANDARD-MODERN MACHINES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Monarch and Standard-Modern machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*Cal Haines*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 21
[*=right]Posts: 158
Monarch EE worth the... 


by promaster60

03-03-13, 09:56 AM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]SHELDON, LOGAN & ROCKWELL MACHINES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Sheldon, Logan & Rockwell machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
rdhem2, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 70
[*=right]Posts: 583
Help with spindle lock lever... 


by the gentleman

03-07-13, 07:53 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]BURKE-US MACHINE TOOL & BARKER MACHINES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Burke-US Machine Tool & Barker machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 23
[*=right]Posts: 121


Burke #4 mill 


by jason nosse

03-09-13, 04:40 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]JET, ENCO & RONG FU IMPORTS[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with JET, ENCO & RONG FU machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*darkzero*, 
*GaryK*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 36
[*=right]Posts: 296
Jet 13X40 Headstock alignment... 


by jmh8743

03-08-13, 12:49 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]HARDINGE, GORTON, RUSNOK & BENCHMASTER[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Hardinge, Gorton, Rusnok & Benchmaster machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
4gsr, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 34
[*=right]Posts: 215
Gorton Mastermil variable... 


by Gortonguy

03-09-13, 06:47 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]SHERLINE, TAIG & SIEG MINI-MACHINES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with Sherline, Taig & Sieg mini-machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*rickard*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 29
[*=right]Posts: 179
Its on its way! (Taig) 


by Hazegry

03-09-13, 01:34 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]WATCHMAKER'S & CLOCKMAKER'S LATHES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with watch & clockmaker's machines in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*rickard*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 8
[*=right]Posts: 45
8mm Lorch Junior Lathe 


by miles

02-22-13, 07:15 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]OTHER BRANDS OF LATHES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with brands of lathes not covered by the other forums.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*12bolts*, 
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 347
[*=right]Posts: 2,548
Wanted #3 Stark Lathe etc. 


by Scott 153

03-09-13, 07:50 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]OTHER BRANDS OF MILLING & DRILLING MACHINES[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with other brands of milling and drilling machines not covered by the other forums.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 129
[*=right]Posts: 1,300
1895 Brown and Sharpe Mill 


by bcall2043

03-08-13, 11:43 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]OTHER TYPES OF MACHINERY[/h]
Discuss any issues dealing with types of machines not covered by the other forums.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*, 
*wa5cab*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 283
[*=right]Posts: 2,108
Diacro Retro Stand Build 


by Uglydog

03-09-13, 05:31 PM




*[h=2]Projects ForumsThreads / Posts ​Last Post

[/h]Show off all your completed machining projects and work in progress in the forums below.

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]SHOP-MADE TOOLING[/h]
Did you make some tooling for the machines in your shop? Show it off here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Sandro*, 
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 158
[*=right]Posts: 1,426
Lathe spindle work stop 


by joeuhlik

03-09-13, 08:12 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]STATIONARY & LIVE STEAM ENGINES[/h]
Did you build a stationary or live steam engine? Show it off here, and show us how you built it?
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 68
[*=right]Posts: 698
P&W R1830 Radial Engine... 


by Buickgsman

03-09-13, 10:41 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]CLASSIC CARS, PLANES, TRAINS, HELICOPTERS & ROCKETS[/h]
Did you do a project on a classic car, plane, train, helicopter or rocket? Show it off here. How did you do it?
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 66
[*=right]Posts: 678
1956 Studebaker sedan 


by jmh8743

03-08-13, 02:33 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]MOTORCYCLES & BICYCLES[/h]
Did you do a project on a motorcycle or bicycle? Show it off here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 30
[*=right]Posts: 224
First Bike Fram Build 


by DMS

03-09-13, 09:15 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]TRACTORS & FARM TOOLS[/h]
Did you do a project on a tractor or other farm tool? Show it off here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed, 
OldMachinist, 
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 19
[*=right]Posts: 328
Two tractors are good, threes... 


by Michaeljp86

03-09-13, 06:43 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]CLOCKS & HOROLOGY[/h]
Did you build a clock or work on another horology project? Show it off here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 24
[*=right]Posts: 316
Newbie Skeleton clock question 


by BRIAN

03-09-13, 08:43 AM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]OTHER PROJECTS[/h]
Show off projects that don't fit into the other categories above here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*jumps4*, 
*Tony Wells*

[h=4]Sub-Forums:[/h]


Gifts & Home Stuff





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 256
[*=right]Posts: 2,306
My latest anodizing 


by Johnm

03-09-13, 11:27 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]PROJECT PLANS & DRAWINGS[/h]
Have you made a drawing for a project? Please share it with the rest of us here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 9
[*=right]Posts: 90
Cad 


by ML_Woy

03-06-13, 12:06 PM




*[h=2]Gunsmiths, Welders & Tool Junkies ForumsThreads / Posts ​Last Post

[/h]Gunsmiths, welders and tool junkies, post your work in the forums below.

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]GUNSMITHING & FIREARMS[/h]
Show us your gunsmithing & firearm projects and accessories here. Discuss any topics regarding gunsmithing here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
Moderator Needed





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 152
[*=right]Posts: 1,806
bullet casting 


by Jericho

03-09-13, 11:29 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]WELDING & CASTING[/h]
Whether Mig, Tig, Acetylene, Brazing, discuss all aspects of welding techniques and projects in this forum. Also for discussions of sand and other casting techniques for making machine and project castings.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*xalky*, 
*Rbeckett*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 140
[*=right]Posts: 1,298
Anyone tig 1911 frame rails? 


by Johnm

03-09-13, 11:34 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]TOOL JUNKIES - TOOLS & TOOLING[/h]
Do you live to buy tools? Then this is your forum!
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*8ntsane*, 
*rickard*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 536
[*=right]Posts: 3,801
Hot wire foam cutter 


by Johnm

03-09-13, 11:14 PM




*[h=2]Classifieds & Events AnnouncementsThreads / Posts ​Last Post

[/h]List items you want to buy or sell, or offer services available and post announcements of SHOWS and other events in the forums below.

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]MACHINERY WANTED & FOR SALE[/h]
List machinery you want to buy or sell here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 370
[*=right]Posts: 1,494
Craftsman 12" 101.28930 for... 


by Buickgsman

03-09-13, 10:20 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]TOOLING, PARTS & ACCESSORIES WANTED & FOR SALE[/h]
List tooling, parts and accessories you want to buy and sell here.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 163
[*=right]Posts: 703
FS: Furnas Size 0 Magnetic... 


by Uglydog

03-09-13, 10:17 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]RESOURCES FOR HOME MACHINISTS[/h]
List resources and places to buy supplies for your home shop here.




View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 21
[*=right]Posts: 197
Places to Buy Stuff 


by Richard King

03-09-13, 11:06 PM







	

		
			
		

		
	
[h=2]HOBBY SHOWS & OTHER EVENT ANNOUNCEMENTS[/h]
Post hobby, machinery, crafts and other shows and related events in this forum.
[h=4]Moderators:[/h]
*Tony Wells*





View this forum's RSS feed


[*=right]Threads: 14
[*=right]Posts: 55
NEMES Photos 


by Lawyer

03-03-13, 12:20 PM




Mark Forums Read​[h=2]What's Going On?[/h]

*Administrators*
•*Super Moderators*
•*Moderators*
[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The Hobby-Machinist.com - The Friendly Machinist Forum® Statistics[/h]Threads 11,815 Posts 83,168 Members 4,273Welcome to our newest member, Film Guy


[h=3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Icon Legend[/h]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Contains unread forum posts
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Contains no unread forum posts
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Forum is Closed for Posting
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Forum is a category
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Forum is a Link









*




	

		
			
		

		
	
Forum Threads*





[h=5]Latest project: A Tangential...[/h]Last Post By HarryG (8 replies) 
03-09-13, 11:02 PM in TOOL JUNKIES - TOOLS & TOOLING






[h=5]Progress On My Carriage[/h]Last Post By Chuck K (0 replies) 
03-09-13, 11:01 PM in CLAUSING-COLCHESTER & LEBLOND






[h=5]Clausing 4904 Restoration Thread[/h]Last Post By Buickgsman (24 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:47 PM in CLAUSING-COLCHESTER & LEBLOND






[h=5]Mill collet question[/h]Last Post By outsider347 (16 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:44 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]P&W R1830 Radial Engine Build[/h]Last Post By Buickgsman (147 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:41 PM in STATIONARY & LIVE STEAM ENGINES






[h=5]Places to Buy Stuff[/h]Last Post By Harvey (3 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:39 PM in RESOURCES FOR HOME MACHINISTS






[h=5]Where to start? Thinking of...[/h]Last Post By GoMopar440 (85 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:37 PM in CNC IN THE HOME SHOP






[h=5]Some small hammers I made[/h]Last Post By refinery Mike (7 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:34 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]Hobby DRO[/h]Last Post By arcotramathorn (14 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:34 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]A few useful tips to know[/h]Last Post By george wilson (18 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:27 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]i have a question[/h]Last Post By n3480h (3 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:25 PM in METROLOGY - MEASURE, SETUP & FIT






[h=5]Cutting tiny machine screws to...[/h]Last Post By Dr.Fiero (18 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:23 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]bullet casting[/h]Last Post By Bobby Bailey (13 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:21 PM in GUNSMITHING & FIREARMS






[h=5]Craftsman 12" 101.28930 for sale...[/h]Last Post By Buickgsman (2 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:20 PM in MACHINERY WANTED & FOR SALE






[h=5]outside micrometers[/h]Last Post By bedwards (0 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:19 PM in METROLOGY - MEASURE, SETUP & FIT






[h=5]FS: Furnas Size 0 Magnetic Starter[/h]Last Post By Uglydog (3 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:17 PM in TOOLING, PARTS & ACCESSORIES WANTED & FOR SALE






[h=5]Set-Tru Chucks?[/h]Last Post By Halligan142 (2 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:14 PM in MACHINE ACCESSORIES - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]Finally bought a lathe!!! Clausing...[/h]Last Post By Chuck K (20 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:07 PM in CLAUSING-COLCHESTER & LEBLOND






[h=5]SOUTH BEND REBUILD MANUAL[/h]Last Post By MikeH (8 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:03 PM in THE SOUTH BEND MACHINERY FORUM






[h=5]Grizzly G1008 8x30 Vertical Mill...[/h]Last Post By Halteclere (5 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:03 PM in MACHINERY WANTED & FOR SALE






[h=5]Is the PM-1340GT a good choice ?[/h]Last Post By DBlue (3 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:00 PM in ASIAN IMPORT LATHES & MILLS






[h=5]nef lug and stub[/h]Last Post By normks (8 replies) 
03-09-13, 10:00 PM in GUNSMITHING & FIREARMS






[h=5]Drainage mats in the work area?[/h]Last Post By Richard King (3 replies) 
03-09-13, 09:56 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]New server iPad friendly???[/h]Last Post By Elmo (3 replies) 
03-09-13, 09:52 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS






[h=5]Glacern Machine Tools Great...[/h]Last Post By Kennyd (0 replies) 
03-09-13, 09:49 PM in GENERAL MACHINING - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS





​

-- Default---- Blue-Grey Style---- Metal Style-- Grey Style-- Blue2 Style-- Breeze-- Blue Style-- HSM-- Christmas 					 					 										 				 				 					 					 					 					-- Default Mobile Style 					 					 										 				 			

Contact Us 
Home 
Archive 
Privacy Statement 
Terms of Service 
Top

All times are GMT -4. The time now is 11:53 PM.
Powered by vBulletin® Version 4.2.0 
Copyright © 2013 vBulletin Solutions, Inc. All rights reserved.SnowStorm Powered by Namaless

Donation System provided by vBDonate (Pro) v1.4.2 (PRO) - vBulletin Mods & Addons. Copyright © 2013 DragonByte Technologies Ltd.
​


----------



## HMF (Jan 20, 2015)

Just to reminisce.


----------

